# tippler and roller ?



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

what will happen with a roller tippler mix?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

You will not have a Tippler or a Roller. Only just a "pigeon"


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

so it won't fly for along time or roll ?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Tippler Rule
just hatch them out--O K
Then tell me --Prove me -I was wrong--O K
You asked a Stupid question --You got a stupid answer-- O K
Maybe cross a Race horse and a Donkey---Tell me what you got--OK
Was it a Race Horse or a Donkey-They are both 4 legged animals--What was it good at doing???
Racing or pulling a Plow?


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

just tell me when a tippler and roller breed can you fly them


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm sure you will post your results in a few months.
Then we will know for "sure" what they will do.
Tipple?-Roll?-Fly for how long? maybe do all 3?


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

lol tipplers don't tipple


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I must come in here mainly to laugh.. Tipple..
What kind of tipplers do you keep? I ask out of curiosity. 
I have some Pakistani flyers. Mine are young birds and have not been out yet but a fellow down the street fly's a bunch they sure are enjoyable to see.

He likes to watch the Hawks come in he actually encourages it that way he can watch the birds disappear up high. If your lucky watch them dive back down.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

no that i was saying tipplers don't tip lol


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I'm laughing at. The YB do tip a little. =]


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

ya so do you know the ansr


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

tipllers rule said:


> just tell me when a tippler and roller breed can you fly them


Yeah, they'll fly great. As long as they hatch out with 2 wings, they'll fly. 

I dont think they'll roll much, though. Probably wont fly as high or as long as your tipplers either, but a lot of that depends on your feeding habits. 

PF


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

Possum Fat said:


> Yeah, they'll fly great. As long as they hatch out with 2 wings, they'll fly.
> 
> I dont think they'll roll much, though. Probably wont fly as high or as long as your tipplers either, but a lot of that depends on your feeding habits.
> 
> PF


thanks alot for the info


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Come on AZ
Help me out--we don't want this site to get DULL.
Maybe I should have said Topple?-not Tipple?
Do Rollers--Roll ?Tumble?- Somersault?


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

sky tx said:


> Come on AZ
> Help me out--we don't want this site to get DULL.
> Maybe I should have said Topple?-not Tipple?
> Do Rollers--Roll ?Tumble?- Somersault?


do you need a doctor or something


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Don't need a Doctor--But at 75 y/o i need the "something"


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

sky tx said:


> Don't need a Doctor--But at 75 y/o i need the "something"


A weekend in Nuevo Laredo works well for me when I need the "something".

PF


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

ya haha


----------



## Rondo769 (May 18, 2010)

Oh no!Sky's getting worked up again.


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Mixing Roller and Tippler ...?

as Sky told it wont be good in both ways,

and your wasting your time.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Mixing a tippler with a roller will most likely get you a tippler that won't fly very high or long and a roller that won't roll. 

Again, the racing horse and donkey is a comparison. You could think of it in terms of dogs. If you mix a pit bull with a lab, will you get a vicious retrieving lab? 

What you would need to do is to figure out what you want. If you want a tippler that rolls, you'd have to be very dedicated. It is a very challenging task and you need alot of skill (genetics) and patience but you could breed a tippler to a roller. Then breed those babies back to tipplers. Then breed those babies back to the rollers and so forth. After about 5 years of doing it right, you might just get a decent tippler/roller mix. 

Good luck though.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Rondo769 said:


> Oh no!Sky's getting worked up again.


Did you expect anything different?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

2y4life said:


> You could think of it in terms of dogs. If you mix a pit bull with a lab, will you get a vicious retrieving lab?


You know usually I don't say anything, just bite my lip so to speak. However this is the second ignorant, negative Pit bull comment I have read here this week. I own two, well 1.5 to be more precise. You do know all Pits aren't fighters right? Some are great dogs. They are not born to fight, they are born to love to be a companion, to eat to sleep, and to be a very large lap dog. They are one of the most loyal breeds in my opinion. 
They are TRAINED to fight. So perhaps you should stop buying the media hype and draw your eyes to the other end of the leash.

I have never failed to see how this sort of attitude towards a particular dog variety is any different then racism we see with people.

Oh, and BTW my Pit and Pit mix live with another dog a lab mix and 6 cats. They also enjoy playing with the Pijis out side.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol, wow so sensitive. Calm down. *If you were a dog, you'd be a pit*  Let me reword that "A more aggressive retrieving lab."

As far as media hype, I've owned many pits in the past, most blue pits. As far as speaking generally, pitbulls are much more aggressive and territorial than a lab or a golden retriever. Are there pitbulls that are just as "calm" as a golden retriever, sure but it's very rare. Keep trying to deny it, but we all know the truth. You can't deny that pitbulls are naturally aggressive dogs BECAUSE THEY WERE BRED THAT WAY. You can work with pitbulls from when they're pups to take some of that aggression away but they are naturally aggressive through years and years of breeding.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

2y4life said:


> Lol, wow so sensitive. Calm down. *If you were a dog, you'd be a pit*  Let me reword that "A more aggressive retrieving lab."
> 
> As far as media hype, I've owned many pits in the past, most blue pits. As far as speaking generally, pitbulls are much more aggressive and territorial than a lab or a golden retriever. Are there pitbulls that are just as "calm" as a golden retriever, sure but it's very rare. Keep trying to deny it, but we all know the truth. You can't deny that pitbulls are naturally aggressive dogs BECAUSE THEY WERE BRED THAT WAY. You can work with pitbulls from when they're pups to take some of that aggression away but they are naturally aggressive through years and years of breeding.


In addition, when a pitbull does attack a human, they are much more likely to do severe damage than most other breeds. I read an interesting statistic once...the breed of dog that is most likely to bite a human is the toy poodle. However, even with the higher "bite statistics," poodle attacks seldom require reconstructive surgery, and there are no reported incidences of a toy poodle killing a person.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

ptras said:


> In addition, when a pitbull does attack a human, they are much more likely to do severe damage than most other breeds. I read an interesting statistic once...the breed of dog that is most likely to bite a human is the toy poodle. However, even with the higher "bite statistics," poodle attacks seldom require reconstructive surgery, and there are no reported incidences of a toy poodle killing a person.


 It is true toy poodles are the worst for biting instances and not for inflickting damage, but it still hurts like hell lol . 

Soooooo why not just keep your rollers with rollers and tippler with tipplers and you can enjoy them for what people for generations have been breeding them to do .


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

PigeonVilla said:


> It is true toy poodles are the worst for biting instances and not for inflickting damage, but it still hurts like hell lol .
> 
> Soooooo why not just keep your rollers with rollers and tippler with tipplers and you can enjoy them for what people for generations have been breeding them to do .


I agree about the hurt...not from a toy poodle, but we have a teacup Yorkie that will snap at my hands (only mine!) if I surprise her. She's never broken skin, but it still hurts! 

I'm guessing from the original post that the roller/tippler cross has already occurred. I think he is trying to find out if it's okay to fly them.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

ptras said:


> I agree about the hurt...not from a toy poodle, but we have a teacup Yorkie that will snap at my hands (only mine!) if I surprise her. She's never broken skin, but it still hurts!
> 
> I'm guessing from the original post that the roller/tippler cross has already occurred. I think he is trying to find out if it's okay to fly them.


 Well then he can fly them but I wouldnt expect it to flight high or roll very much lol ,you can enjoy its beauty and company non the less though.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

ptras said:


> In addition, when a pitbull does attack a human, they are much more likely to do severe damage than most other breeds. I read an interesting statistic once...the breed of dog that is most likely to bite a human is the toy poodle. However, even with the higher "bite statistics," poodle attacks seldom require reconstructive surgery, and there are no reported incidences of a toy poodle killing a person.


In recent years, the dogs responsible for the bulk of the homicides are pit bulls and Rottweilers:

"Studies indicate that pit bull-type dogs were involved in approximately a third of human DBRF (i.e., dog bite related fatalities) reported during the 12-year period from 1981 through1992, and Rottweilers were responsible for about half of human DBRF reported during the 4 years from 1993 through 1996....[T]he data indicate that Rottweilers and pit bull-type dogs accounted for 67% of human DBRF in the United States between 1997 and 1998. It is extremely unlikely that they accounted for anywhere near 60% of dogs in the United States during that same period and, thus, there appears to be a breed-specific problem with fatalities." (Sacks JJ, Sinclair L, Gilchrist J, Golab GC, Lockwood R. Breeds of dogs involved in fatal human attacks in the United States between 1979 and 1998. JAVMA 2000;217:836-840.) 


http://www.dogbitelaw.com/PAGES/statistics.html#Thedogsmostlikelytobite


Of the 88 fatal dog attacks recorded by DogsBite.org, pit bull type dogs were responsible for 59% (52). This is equivalent to a pit bull killing a U.S. citizen every 21 days during this 3-year period. The data also shows that pit bulls commit the vast majority of off-property attacks that result in death. Only 18% (16) of the attacks occurred off owner property, yet pit bulls were responsible for 81% (13). 


Anyhow, I do apologize to the forum for going off on this tangent.

Back to the thread at hand, they are your birds, do what you may. But again, beware, the bird you get won't be a tippler and won't be a roller and you won't get a "rippler" aka highflying performing roller unless you spend years and years of breeding. Good luck though


----------



## HARO (Oct 29, 2010)

Back to the original question; if you cross a roller with a tippler you will get one half ripplers and one half tollers!!! And personally, I dont believe in crossing pigeons with pit bulls. John


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rollers are born and bred to roll

tippers are born to.. do what ever they do..lol..

and yes pitt bulls were bred to fight or be aggressive.. but we know not all of these animals do what they were bred for.. my sisters pitt will lick someone to death before she would bite a person... now a critter..she would destroy it, it is just the way her mind works from selective breeding... I have seen this breed alot and they just have it in their genes..but not all of them..so their are exceptions.. a puppy pitt bull is not a lab...they were bred for two different things to do for a human..so they are not all the same before training.. tell my German short hair pointer not to point a bird.. he will just pick something else to point..a turtle..a squirrel.. you name it..he was bred to point and seek critters.. that was not trained into him..the training is to keep check on some quailities the dog may already be born with..and if these dogs can bring down a bull..then they need responsible owners..and they do make great dogs... for a responisble ownesr who know how to handle these types of dogs.. they are pretty cool when that happens.... check out the dog whisper sometime on natgeo.. ceasr milan's rescued pitt "Daddy" is a therapy dog for ones who can't get along with others.. as he says they need alot of excercise first..then discipline then affection..in that order.


----------



## Rondo769 (May 18, 2010)

How did this thread become about pitbulls??I think someone enjoys stirring the pot .


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

YEP-Rondo
I had to double check to be sure I pulled up Pigeon Talk --NOT DOG TALK.


----------

